# Post your SSCX



## rileymeister

I need some ideas for a single speed cx bike and I would like all of you to help. So if you would be so kind and post your single speeders I would be very happy. Thank you!


----------



## Andrea138




----------



## tetter

Look thought the 09' cross bike sticky and there are a few number in there


----------



## mcgyver29er

*Kona Major One*

I hope I'm not thread jackin'
I'm just so stoked for my new SS CX rig!

But yesterday I raced the Liberty Bicycles Off road Squeezer MTB race yesterday.

Took the top step in the single speed cat! On my GF paragon w/ magic gear 34X13. It was a small cat. with only a few strong SS'ers. But I placed 37th over all too. Not bad!

Then after the podiums my number and 4 other peeps # got pulled from the hat of 775 other riders. THE BIG BIKE DRAW!

Here's me waiting for the other #'s to get pulled. Check out the prize!














Here's me jumping for joy after all the other peeps got eliminated!











Here's me holding up the Kona Major One!









The only bad thing about this awesome prize is, I just bought the Specialized tricross Singlecross, last month.
Not really a bad spot to be in though.


The Major One is spec'd out better than my Tricross Singlecross. geometry is different and stuff.

I have yet to ride it. Tomorrow at CX practice with the gang.


----------



## joness

This is how I raced mine for a couple seasons. I recently put drop bars on it so it would have the same position as my geared bike, but I do recommend the moustache bars.


----------



## Mr. Mention

Karma made by Yeti's Shane Cole. Nicest CX bike I've ever raced- geared or otherwise.


----------



## crankles




----------



## ratspike

My Major One makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## alembical

Holy Cow! Crankles that is amazing! Please tell me you race in speedos wearing a cape.


----------



## crankles

actually, a jump suit...to modest for a speedo.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo

I am inspired to build up a SS!


----------



## rmp

*SingleCross*

Very non-stock

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/3967704842/" title="DSCF8009 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3495/3967704842_8855abef79.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSCF8009" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/3967699276/" title="DSCF8006 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3455/3967699276_85cc97a748.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSCF8006" /></a>

Next: Less Ugly/Heavy fork.


----------



## FatTireFred

bianchi san jose, mostly stock (saddle, stem, bars, post, freewheel), ho hum, no pic needed


----------



## TedH

Rebuilding mine this weekend after a nice repaint by IF.

IF Steel Planet X with track dropouts
Meteorite Metallic flames over Gloss Black
Campy Record brake levers
FSA crank (38x16)
Will build a rear tubular for it next year, so Fango Clincher on the rear, Fango tubular on the front.

Pics soon.


----------



## CouchingTiger

*Fs Ss*

Here's the current setup. I used it mostly for road with slicks. Have a new Felt on order so this beast is on the block.

mkr


----------



## the mayor

CouchingTiger said:


> Here's the current setup. I used it mostly for road with slicks. Have a new Felt on order so this beast is on the block.
> 
> mkr


Dare you to line up with that this weekend:blush2:


----------



## upstatesspdr

joness said:


> This is how I raced mine for a couple seasons. I recently put drop bars on it so it would have the same position as my geared bike, but I do recommend the moustache bars.


Nice! I was thinking of doing something similiar-what levers are you using with the v brakes? I have some avids I wanted to use


----------



## bikenerd

crankles said:


>


. . . and we have a winner!


----------



## joness

Dia-compe 287v levers. They are designed for use with v-brakes and work pretty well. I did a full season in Portland on them and didn't have any mud issues - although we only had a couple really muddy weekends.


----------



## tron

the mayor said:


> Dare you to line up with that this weekend:blush2:


whats your point?


----------



## alxandl

Major One (never knew there were so many out there)

Rides well, geo's good, scandium's light, build quality's solid, brown's understated and classy (and perhaps cliche).


----------



## shapelike

mcgyver29er said:


> I hope I'm not thread jackin'
> I'm just so stoked for my new SS CX rig!


Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Congrats on the race result and the draw prize!


----------



## CouchingTiger

I'm not that brave, good, or foolhardy 

mkr



the mayor said:


> Dare you to line up with that this weekend:blush2:


----------



## palu

Disregard the toe clips. I will also have a rear brake and will be running fw, not fixed. Also, will switch the tires out to 35's (38's currently).


----------



## Streetking

*2005 Moots Psychlo-X EBB DiscOnly*

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## cyklopath

Here is my SSCX. I raced it in this setup last year. 

Love the simplicity of the single cog. 

However, for this year, I went 1x9 on it with more vintage components... (OK, wheels don't match the vintage idea)


----------



## astrat

It now has Egg Beaters on it.
View attachment 179876



It now has Egg Beaters on it, the sh!tty spd's you see were temporary.


I bought the complete version of this bike, I got it on Pro Deal directly from Kona and ended up paying 725 Cdn with taxes and shipping. It was too good of a deal, I couldn't just order the frame. I have done some minor upgrades to mine: SLR 130g saddle, Surly seatpost clamp, Kool Stop brake pads, and put on a set of older Egg Beater SL's from the times when they were still reliable. (With the Ti spindle Ebay upgrade). As it sits, with the heavy 510g tires, it is 18.8 lbs. (size 52). With new tires I will drop roughly 400g.

Next year, when the funds replenish themselves, I plan on upgrading it. I'll do some nice hand built clincher wheels (probably Open Pros on White Industries hubs), and then also the regular stuff --- Thomson seatpost and stem, White Industries freewheel, and a hollow pin chain. Hopefully bringing the bike to a hair over 17lbs.


----------



## fatroadie

Just getting into this wacky sport. These SSCX rigs look amazing. Nice shot of the Moots too. If I could get any bike, it'd be a Moots or Seven SSCX.


----------



## jmyerz

*Before the Major Jake*

Before the Major Jake was available in a SS version I built this:










Nice thing is, I can switch to a 1x9 really easy if I need too...

Currently running the new white IRD panaracer cross tire.

J


----------



## crumjack

@jmyerz, what gear are you running and what size JTS do you have?


----------



## tamjam

jmyerz said:


> Before the Major Jake was available in a SS version I built this:
> 
> J


ENO, or magic gear?


----------



## jmyerz

crumjack:

60cm JTS, 34c tires, 40x18 gearing.


----------



## EricN

crankles said:


>


 That bike is so ****ing sick!


----------



## knucklesandwich

This is my commuter and backup race bike- I haven't taken a photo of it yet with the fenders off and knobby tires on it.


----------



## crumjack

jmyerz said:


> crumjack:
> 
> 60cm JTS, 34c tires, 40x18 gearing.


Magic gear? I have a Jake so wondering if I might be able to do something similar...


----------



## totally_fixxated

*magic gear*



crumjack said:


> Magic gear?
> I have a Jake so wondering if I might be able to do something similar...



http://www.eehouse.org/fixin/formfmu.php


----------



## phatboy99

To see the new fixies from interbike look here:

http://www.cyclingnewsasia.com/inde...fixie-fix-&catid=38:general&Itemid=41&lang=en


----------



## phatboy99

*Interbike fixies*

To see the new fixies from interbike look here:

http://www.cyclingnewsasia.com/inde...fixie-fix-&catid=38:general&Itemid=41&lang=en


----------



## jdeane4

My Cross Check with some 45c tires to use when not racing:


----------



## jmyerz

@crumjack I'm using a ENO, no problems at all and I love it. It did slip a little when first installed but since then its great. Taken lots of abuse.

J


----------



## g-Bike

How are your brakes with the eno? Mine are never strait and only have about 25 % contact.


----------



## cyklopath

Why would you not adjust the brakes once the 'eno tension' is set?


----------



## m_s

The moots on page one is killer. You have to explain those wheels though.


----------



## Streetking

m_s said:


> The moots on page one is killer. You have to explain those wheels though.


What do you want to know?  

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## bthor

love my Soulcraft Dirtbomb.


----------



## TedH

*IF Steel Planet X*

Hopefully you can see the flames from this view. Meteorite metallic silver front on gloss black rear. Challenge Fango tubular front, clincher rear on a Phil Wood rear flip-flop hub. 64cm frame size with custom geometry for my stupid short torso.


----------



## tamjam

bthor said:


> love my Soulcraft Dirtbomb.


Very nice. That's the color combo I have planned for my Hunter 'crosser which should arrive within the next few months.


----------



## astrat

TedH said:


> Hopefully you can see the flames from this view. Meteorite metallic silver front on gloss black rear. Challenge Fango tubular front, clincher rear on a Phil Wood rear flip-flop hub. 64cm frame size with custom geometry for my stupid short torso.


How are you liking the Phil Wood? I am thinking about using that for my next wheel build, just a bit skeptical because I generally see it on hipsterific fixies and whatnot. Hows the engagement, and durability? 

ps the bike looks beautiful!


----------



## TedH

astrat said:


> How are you liking the Phil Wood? I am thinking about using that for my next wheel build, just a bit skeptical because I generally see it on hipsterific fixies and whatnot. Hows the engagement, and durability?
> 
> ps the bike looks beautiful!


The hub has done really well in all kinds of weather from KC nats in a blizzard/frozen conditions to rain and mud. The freewheel attachment I use is Shimano, so the engagement is decent, but not something I get too worked up on and can be replaced for $20 when it craps out (like after KC nats for example). The "limiter" is the spacing as this is a 130 hub, so the rear spacing is for road hubs, not MTB, so I can't use most other SS offerings, which isn't a big deal, just a fact. I've been thinking about building a tubular rear for next year, and I really didn't think about it when I built it; I just wanted one wheel that I could ride fixed and then do SS CX, so mission accomplished.

Very happy with how the paint turned out and the ride. One of those everytime I ride it, I wonder why I don't ride it more situations, which is a good thing.


----------



## nspace

Congrats on winning a sweet ride mcgyver29er, you have a nice stable of CX race worthy bikes now.

I built up my SS CX rig late last season, but due to being off the bike for 10 weeks to travel in Europe, I don't think I will be in any shape to race any time soon. Still planning on getting lots of km's in whats left of this fall cause the bike is an absolute dream to ride!

Bike basically started off as a SS commuter, I had the internal cable routing added, and brake posts, in addition to a rear cable hanger added on and new decals and a new paint-job.


----------



## astrat

nspace said:


> Congrats on winning a sweet ride mcgyver29er, you have a nice stable of CX race worthy bikes now.
> 
> I built up my SS CX rig late last season, but due to being off the bike for 10 weeks to travel in Europe, I don't think I will be in any shape to race any time soon. Still planning on getting lots of km's in whats left of this fall cause the bike is an absolute dream to ride!
> 
> Bike basically started off as a SS commuter, I had the internal cable routing added, and brake posts, in addition to a rear cable hanger added on and new decals and a new paint-job.


you're making me drool. what a beautiful machine. what kind of frame is that?


----------



## ewwhite

Black Sheep Pineridge


----------



## misterdangerpants

ewwhite said:


> Black Sheep Pineridge


It would even better with one of those wicked nice Black Sheep stems. 

By the way, how do you like the fork? I'm waiting on one from James for my road bike (as well as a stem & seat post).


----------



## astrat

what a gorgeous bike!!! love the simple colour scheme. It must have been difficult to pick the colour of ck sh!t you wanted to use. Personally, I would have had a difficult time picking between green, mango, and rootbeer.


----------



## xccx

*IF PlanetX SS*

here's my IF Planet X. its a steel frame painted split pea green with pink decals. not much else to say except i love this bike! i've since changed the bars to the FSA Omegas as pictured in the closeup, and changed the wheels to DT 1.1's laced to king hubs.


----------



## tamjam

xccx said:


> here's my IF Planet X. its a steel frame painted split pea green with pink decals. not much else to say except i love this bike! i've since changed the bars to the FSA Omegas as pictured in the closeup, and changed the wheels to DT 1.1's laced to king hubs.


Pretty sure I talked to you briefly last Saturday at the LARPD race, unless there are two of those bikes around....I was on a black SS mountain bike in a Tam Bikes jersey. Nice IF you've got there.


----------



## xccx

yep, that was me. see you at the next one!


----------



## crankles

I saw that IF too at LARPD. Love it...Didn't have time to say Hi. 

now just get some white challenge grifo xs tires and make those decals POP....or maybe some pink IDC Crossfires...or both!


----------



## xccx

ha! i saw the guy on the pink tires at that race and it got my wheels turning -- no pun intended. i believe i have also seen your speedvagen at LARPD and BASP...it's unmistakable after all. see u at the next one!


----------



## tamjam

xccx said:


> yep, that was me. see you at the next one!


Actually I think I may be up in Santa Rosa for the first race in the Bike Monkey series. It's on the same day as the next LARPD, and Santa Rosa is a much shorter drive for me, coming from Marin.


----------



## crankles

xccx. i believe i have also seen your speedvagen at LARPD and BASP...it's unmistakable after all. ![/QUOTE said:


> yep, thats me. Subtle the bike is not.


----------



## tamjam

*Vanilla*

Added it to the quiver yesterday.


----------



## nspace

astrat said:


> you're making me drool. what a beautiful machine. what kind of frame is that?


Thanks! It is a Steelwool 2007 Sweet City SS. It originally had no guides for cables and was an SS with a flip flop hub designed for the city. Most of the components were pretty basic, and the wheels were pretty heavy. So I had the work done to the frame from a local guy in Toronto so I could turn it into a CX bike for myself.


----------



## kam

tamjam said:


> Added it to the quiver yesterday.


you're kidin' me, right???

dude....you are, like....my hero!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kam

nspace said:


> Thanks! It is a Steelwool 2007 Sweet City SS....



man, steelwool makes some great bike!!! 

beautiful and pretty reasonable prices. wonder if any of the dealers would ship to the US....

great stuff!!!


----------



## tamjam

kam said:


> you're kidin' me, right???
> 
> dude....you are, like....my hero!!! :thumbsup:


An opportunity presented itself that I couldn't pass up, so yes, it now sits in my garage. I am not sure I am worthy of it though, we shall see. It all depends how those Men's C and SS B races go this season.


----------



## one_speed

ewwhite said:


> Black Sheep Pineridge


Very, very sharp bike. Nicely done. Now that's what I call a chain ring. You must be more manly than most...


----------



## markgoldsmith

my mighty steed


----------



## chillindrdude

what are you guys running for rear singlespeed hub? most CX bikes are 130mm rear spacing correct? 135mm will not work?


----------



## cyklopath

Steel frames can be spread (cold set) to 135. Not a chance to do that with alu or carbon. 

Any road hub will work with a cog spacer kit, and Shimano hubs all have good seals.....

For SSCX specifically, ENO's come in 130. 

Spacers can be bought to adjust most 135 hubs down to 130.


----------



## jerry_in_VT

Single Sachs. This is an old pic with a leftover parts build this summer. ENO rear. I run it fixed in the spring on the road, SS off road. I only raced it once as A Masters in New England is just too ridiculously fast for SS (for me).


----------



## one_speed

chillindrdude said:


> what are you guys running for rear singlespeed hub? most CX bikes are 130mm rear spacing correct? 135mm will not work?


Really depends on the bike as to what will work. If you have a steel frame, you might be fine to spread the extra 5mm, not really recommended with aluminum frames. 

I have at least a couple wheels built with older 7-speed hubs that allow for a screw-on freewheel. They work very well, no issues.

You can use Kings, as I know their SS mtb non-disk can be re-axled to 130mm. You can always re-axle a track hub, as the flanges are nice and wide on those. Ksyriums would work well, along with just about any 130mm road wheel. 

Lots of options, but the 7-speed hub deal is generally very inexpensive and works very well, can be built dishless, etc.

First, however, be sure you know the spacing on the frame you are looking at. They range from 120 to 135mm. Some make life easy and are 132.5, so you can run 130 or 135. Simple stuff, but a lot to consider. So decide on a frame first, then look at wheels.


----------



## CouchingTiger

Jerry, sweet rig! The key to racing SS is to do it when it will be less of a disadvantage or possibly even an advantage. Last Sunday in Wrentham (rain, cold, slop and crazy slow grassy mud) was perfect. I rode my new Breed there. I chose poorly on the gearing (way over-geared) so only did OK but the SS was the hot setup.


----------



## one_speed

CouchingTiger said:


> Jerry, sweet rig! The key to racing SS is to do it when it will be less of a disadvantage or possibly even an advantage. Last Sunday in Wrentham (rain, cold, slop and crazy slow grassy mud) was perfect. I rode my new Breed there. I chose poorly on the gearing (way over-geared) so only did OK but the SS was the hot setup.


Or, the key is just getting used to racing SS. Really learning how to use your momentum, training for the spin and pushing on slower sections, etc. I think for many, it's our weapon of choice. All we have for cross in the stable, etc.

I don't see it as a choice of when to race it, more how to race it. And of course, making the right gearing choice is key.


----------



## celeste55

just saw this, and thought maybe you all would like to see it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Vanilla-Sp...ZRoad_Bikes?hash=item45eeb7ba44#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## weltyed

crankles said:


>


not only is that bike the greatest thing since...two wheels, but i love your bar plus. chimay or from the bubbly you pop while on the top step?


----------



## rmp

celeste55 said:


> just saw this, and thought maybe you all would like to see it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Vanilla-Sp...ZRoad_Bikes?hash=item45eeb7ba44#ht_500wt_1182


wow, very cool, but $3k and no bids with 40 minutes remaining. Does the SV come with a steel fork, or is that painted carbon?


----------



## Corndog

Painted carbon AlphaQ CX20.


----------



## OnTheRivet

celeste55 said:


> just saw this, and thought maybe you all would like to see it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Vanilla-Sp...ZRoad_Bikes?hash=item45eeb7ba44#ht_500wt_1182


What does that frame cost from Sascha? I'd imagine the frame color and the fact that it's a singlespeed makes it a tougher sell.


----------



## Corndog

OnTheRivet said:


> What does that frame cost from Sascha? I'd imagine the frame color and the fact that it's a singlespeed makes it a tougher sell.


Less than $3000. Stupid to even list it at that price. Unless someone really wanted a surprise me from that year. Even then, the seat height limitation is tough to get around (but not impossible) and could end up costing you a lot more money.


----------



## Thom H

I am with you guys. There is something to having no gear decisions while riding. On the road, mtb and cross it is just really fun to single. I bought my wife a Bianchi BOSS (Big Orenge SS) when they first came out. She isn't much of a rider, but she rocks the SS. When we have company my sis, my other sis and her 12 year old kid all fight for the SS and leave the geary mtbs in the house.
Cross riding just slays it on the SS. Yea, sometimes I hate it when you hear the click click coming up behind you on the pave section, knowing you are about to be humbled by someone in a much bigger gear.


----------



## SSkinny

here is a sweet ride that hopefully will be out in a few months, the singular kite...

<img src=https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2612/3953524356_ef518afd2b_o.jpg>

here is a shot of marty racing a protoype with gears (frame has horizontal dropouts with a hanger).

<img src=https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2599/4026370318_55b7fd600c_b.jpg>


----------



## tamjam

SSkinny said:


> the singular kite...
> 
> marty racing a protoype with gears


Very nice! He posted that picture in a recent race report. I wondered what that stealth bike was he was riding, I guess it pays to be THE US Singular distributor?!!


----------



## crankles

weltyed said:


> not only is that bike the greatest thing since...two wheels, but i love your bar plus. chimay or from the bubbly you pop while on the top step?


Chimay...Can't afford champagne....spent it all on the bike ;-)


----------



## crankles

Corndog said:


> Less than $3000. Stupid to even list it at that price. Unless someone really wanted a surprise me from that year. Even then, the seat height limitation is tough to get around (but not impossible) and could end up costing you a lot more money.


I think the seller is just trying to recoup costs. In 2007, all speedvagens were custom and $3k.

Now Sacha offers stock at $2850 and custom at $3450. 

If this bike fits you better than a stock size, you're getting good deal ( there's a king hdst as a bonus). If stock fits you better and you can wait until 2010, then you can save yourself $250.


----------



## jerry_in_VT

I race SS MTB all summer, and yes, it can be faster or at least on par with geared, but I think cross is not the same game. Unless its a very unique course, or horrid conditions, the SS can't be faster, no matter how much it trains you to carry your momentum, etc. At least in the faster categories, its too much like road racing. I will probably never race geared MTB again, but I shift my brains out in cross. I would love to race SS cross, and I ride that bike all summer, but I did Blunt Park on it and it was horrible.

That said, SS Cross as its own category is AWESOME and I totally love it and wish we had that category out here in New England. It plays to all my strengths (pedalling/handling) and mitigates all my weaknesses (watts).


----------



## crankles

jerry_in_VT said:


> It plays to all my strengths (pedalling/handling) and mitigates all my weaknesses (watts).


Jerry, we are twin sons of different mothers!


----------



## g-Bike

I Just Picked up my Custom Sycip SSCX Frame this week to be built and race at SSCXWC. Here she is and yes that is the Biocentric Niner BB and yes the headset is pink as well as the EBB. The completed build will be posted tomorrow it is Halloween after all.


----------



## JessP

Repost.... This is my custom built CX. I have only raced it geared so far... may SS it this weekend.


----------



## g-Bike

that is beautiful, how much does it weight when in ss mode?


----------



## one_speed

Now that's just plain ugly. I'm kidding, I'm kidding! Very, very sharp machine. Looks great as a single, I say go for it!!


----------



## davemess

These bikes are all too pretty, it's cross, coble something together!!!!


----------



## g-Bike

How much does that beautiful ride weight?


----------



## davemess

No idea, I would guess 25 lbs? My geared Empella is probably over 20, so it's not that much of a difference! It was getting pretty heavy by the end of this race, with all the snow and mud on it. And my arms are still pretty tired from the weekends races. 

When I bought it, it came with these crazy Roval Tubulars from the 80s. They only had 16 spokes and I promptly broke one spoke the first race. Wouldn't be that big a deal, except that I could only find one place in the entire country that carried the weird, internal nipple spoke. Those wheels were cool, but very impractical for cross. Sad, I only got $40 on ebay for the set. 

People are impressed with the Montana (sorry don't know how to do an enyay). Although I got a lot more heckling in Seattle than I do in CO. People in CO don't have much of a sense of humor.


----------



## JessP

If you were asking me... 17 and some change with tubies. Pretty light, the frame is 4#.


----------



## the pope

davemess said:


> These bikes are all too pretty, it's cross, coble something together!!!!


Is that photo from the race in Cheyenne?


----------



## davemess

'Tis You must have been there to pick that out (and only about 40 people were) so good on you!!!


----------



## MisterC

Just picked it up yesterday. Rides soooo nice.

I am having some trouble with the tubeless set up but I have learned patience with such things.

<a href="https://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x5/MsterC/?action=view&current=5b0e83a1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x5/MsterC/5b0e83a1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x5/MsterC/?action=view&current=1ceeabb0.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x5/MsterC/1ceeabb0.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x5/MsterC/?action=view&current=e458de9b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x5/MsterC/e458de9b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Huge thanks to the guys at Race Pace Bicycles in Ellicott City, MD for making my dream possible.

Felt Breed Frameset including frame, fork, seatpost clamp and headset 55cm
Paul hubs to Open Pro Ceramics via Sapim CX Ray spokes w/ Dos Enos freewheel 17t/19t
Stans The Raven CX tires 700x35c
WB ENO Crankset 42t 175mm
KMC X9SL chain
Thomson Masterpiece 27.2 x 330
Thomson X2 Stem 90mm
FSA K Force Light 42 cm bar, shallow drop.
Cane Creek brake levers
Selle Italia SLR saddle, Ti rails
Crank Brothers Eggbeaters SL

17.8 lbs


----------



## g-Bike

Nice felt, How much does it weight? Why are you trying to make tubeless work? Tubulars are not that bad to set up and use.


----------



## MisterC

17.8 lbs.

And good question, really. I'm just not a fan of tubulars for the fiddle factor despite all the good examples. At DCCX a friend of mone rolled front and rear tubulars, one on a warm up lap and one in the first 100m of the race.

I'm really just making an attempt at a tubeless setup. If it proves too much a pain, I'll put tubes in and be happy about it. One of the guys at my LBS is running tubeless on Open Pros with no problems and he out weighs me by 10 lbs.

If I can get the tubeless setup to work I think its better than tubulars for simplicity and the ability to throw a tube in in a pinch if I am having a problem of some kind.


----------



## SSkinny

MisterC said:


> Felt Breed Frameset including frame, fork, seatpost clamp and headset 55cm
> Paul hubs to Open Pro Ceramics via Sapim CX Ray spokes w/ Dos Enos freewheel 17t/19t
> Stans The Raven CX tires 700x35c
> WB ENO Crankset 42t 175mm
> KMC X9SL chain
> Thomson Masterpiece 27.2 x 330
> Thomson X2 Stem 90mm
> FSA K Force Light 42 cm bar, shallow drop.
> Cane Creek brake levers
> Selle Italia SLR saddle, Ti rails
> Crank Brothers Eggbeaters SL
> 
> 17.8 lbs



nice bike/build. nothing stock on the bike, huh? 

does felt have a frameset only option for the breed? or, did you just buy a complete bike and swap everything out???


----------



## g-Bike

How well does that nine speed chain work on your bike, I noticed that they are about 40 grams lighter then the 8 Speed Sram chains I have been using? Thanks


----------



## tihsepa

I have run 9 speed chains on every SS with good results. The FG crowd says they will break easier but I dont see how.


----------



## g-Bike

*Here she is 15.8 lbs and it's steel...*

Completed Custom Sycip, light weight Columbus Steel tubing manipulated by a master builder, (Jeremy Sycip) top tube ovalized at the seattube and back to round then ovalized at the headtube. Downtube ovalized at the bb (Niner Biocentric shell and Bottom Bracket the first to be used in a custom build, they just came out last week) Seat tube ovalized at the BB. Frame 3.5 complete build 15.8, just wait until I put my Reynolds KOM carbons on this baby she will will be 14.8 easily, I will save that for next year though. If you are going to SSCXWC this weekend I will see you there. www.sycip.com


----------



## nspace

Nice Felt! I run the WI crankset on my SSCX too, I love those cranks. 

Let us know how the tubeless works, I went through the same thought process when I built up my bike, and was thinking of using the ZTR355 29er rims though (no flats in 2 years on my mountain bike with those), but I opted to stick with tubes given the amount of racing I do. Did it take much to get them sealed up with the tubeless conversion on the Open Pro's (I've always been wearing of the reliability of the conversions but have been considering it).


----------



## g-Bike

*Here she is 15.8 lbs and it's steel...*

Here a few better pics, somehow my last post got posted in the middle of this tread. Custom Sycip 15.8 lbs
www.sycip.com


----------



## one_speed

very, very nice. beautiful ride. i have spoken of a eccentric BB SS custom cross for some time, just don't have the change laying around right now. very clean and attractive.

how does she ride?


----------



## aosty

g-Bike said:


> Here a few better pics, somehow my last post got posted in the middle of this tread. Custom Sycip 15.8 lbs


Hot! Post more pix of it!


----------



## g-Bike

All I can say is WOW, I had Jeremy build me a Al Geared CX bike about 2 years ago and soon realized how nice a frame that fits would ride and handle at Speed. Well then 1 year ago I got into SSCX with an Eno Eccentric Wheel just to make sure I would like it and I was hooked, no longer having to think about shifting in and out of turns, just having to pony up and get the LT out of the turn made things alot more enjoyable for me. This is my first custom steel frame and I was concerned about the weight and flex of steel but I have to be honest, this frame weights the same as the Specialized converted frame did and it rides light years betters. The ride is something I might be able to describe as smooth but fast, when I stand up for short hard efforts I do not notice any flex at the bottom bracket. I am not sure if it was the shaping or just the custom geometry or all of it but I know that I am super stoked to have it and can't wait for this weekend as well as many other journeys on it. I think Jeremy is going to post a few pics on the flickr page located at www.sycip.com soon so take a look there for better resolution pics. Be well.


----------



## MisterC

My shop made it possible to get the frameset by buying the whole and moving the stock parts to surly frame and selling me just the frameset. Extremely cool of them. Otherwise no, there is no frameset option.

The 9 speed chain works great here and on my ss mtb. Love the kmc for ss application. Hasn't stretched at all in a year of use on the mtb.


----------



## MisterC

I think the tubeless is all sealed up but i'll give it a few more rides before I sing it's praises. 

The first night I took it home the front lost all air and needed to be reseated via air compressor. Brought it home for a ride and within 25 min of the ride I went from 45 to 20 psi in the front tire. But it was still sealed at this point which was encouraging. Spent the rest of last night refilling it with air and swirling the stabs around the tire. This morning when I woke up both tires were still holding air. Took it out for a ride and they both held air dropping off curbs and whatever roots and rocks I could find to try and simulate a cx course. 

The stans the raven cx tires are awesome and if they hold air overnight tonight then I consider them a success. 

I absolutely love my mtb tubeless set up and I'm confident I can get this to work.


----------



## g-Bike

So my question is this, I run clinchers for training at 35 psi and have raced them as low as 35, so I am not sure of the benefit of tubeless set up. But then again I will run by tubies as low as 25-27. Not many flats to speak of either way


----------



## MisterC

Yeah, in cx the benefit is diminished. If you want to run 30 psi on a mtb through techy terrain you can expect to pinch flat quite a bit. Even the most techy cross courses don't have many drops or much in the way of rocks and roots to flat on. But it is still a nice piece of mind to feel your rim bottom out and not be worried about a flat.


----------



## grnbkr

I have been on a full notubes setup all season, and had only one issue, changed tires the night before my race, and they didn't seal up.
Aside from that one issue the setup has been fantastic. I regularly run under 25 lbs in my front tire, and about 27-30 in the back. (did a race with both in the 40's that had a lot of pavement corners, needed more air so the tires would hold their shape more)
I have pushed this setup just like I would any of my mountain bike wheelsets, the rims have been smashed on rocks, dented (no air loss, and the dent came out), ridden down flights of stairs, been through tight pavement and grass corners (me trying to get the tire to roll off the rim, I couldn't do it), these wheels have seen it all.
I highly recommend the mtb tubeless setup!


----------



## rmp

*now even moreso*

another non-stocker.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/4076213969/" title="DSCF8103 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2700/4076213969_5810b205f6_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSCF8103" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/4076967906/" title="DSCF8102 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2738/4076967906_f265281e48_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSCF8102" /></a>

Stock frame, cranks, headset, brake levers
Easton EC70X fork
Mavix CXP33/Surly Hub/DT 14/15/14 wheelset
White Industries Freewheel
Easton Stem
Salsa Bell Lap Bar
Tektro CR720 brakes w/KoolStop pads
Eriksen Ti Seatpost
WTB Rocket V Ti Saddle

19.7 lbs as pictured.


----------



## gobes

rmp said:


> another non-stocker.
> Stock frame, cranks, headset, brake levers
> Easton EC70X fork
> Mavix CXP33/Surly Hub/DT 14/15/14 wheelset
> White Industries Freewheel
> Easton Stem
> Salsa Bell Lap Bar
> Tektro CR720 brakes w/KoolStop pads
> Eriksen Ti Seatpost
> WTB Rocket V Ti Saddle
> 
> 19.7 lbs as pictured.


How do you like that rear wheel? I was just thinking about buying one of those to replace the stock rear wheel on my singlecross.


----------



## rmp

gobes said:


> How do you like that rear wheel? I was just thinking about buying one of those to replace the stock rear wheel on my singlecross.


Well, it's about a 1000% improvement over the horrible rolling (and sounding stock wheels). Surly hubs certainly aren't the lightest, but I think they'll work well, be durable and easy to refresh. I didn't want anything too fancy, as this is my "do everything bike", which means it gets locked up occasionally (the current seatpost doesn't jive with the philosophy right now!). Those wheels were a pretty good deal through the Handspun program at QBP. They even came with DT double butted spokes and alloy nipples.

Overall the one thing I don't like about the bike is the 120mm rear spacing. It really narrowed down my wheel options. When I get a chance I'm going to rebuild the stock hubs to see how much better I can get them. I'll run my Nokians on them this winter.

In the end, I just really dug the SingleCross frame. The tire clearance is awesome (my 45c Nokian W106 studded tires fit easily), it has full rack mounts and I think it looks great without that horrid (and heavy) stock fork. The EC70x isn't the lightest, but as used/cut it still took about 200 grams off the original anchor and it still has rack eyelets.

rmp


----------



## gobes

Did the change in fork have much effect on the handling of the bike. I'm getting ready to make some upgrades to my singlecross and the rear wheel will be first but I was also considering the fork. I'm hesitant to change the fork because I like the way the bike handles.

That seatpost is awesome. I'd love to have one of those but they're pretty pricey.

You're using the stock brake levers with cantilever brakes. Didn't the bike come with v-brakes?

I'm surprised that the bike is still 19.7 lbs with the upgrades.


----------



## rmp

gobes said:


> Did the change in fork have much effect on the handling of the bike. I'm getting ready to make some upgrades to my singlecross and the rear wheel will be first but I was also considering the fork. I'm hesitant to change the fork because I like the way the bike handles.


The EC70 has less offset than the stock fork, but it is also about 10mm shorter, I haven't calculated the "numbers" change yet, but it handles fine. The stock fork's A-C is longer than most CX forks (405mm?), which is what helps with all of that tire clearance.



gobes said:


> That seatpost is awesome. I'd love to have one of those but they're pretty pricey.
> 
> You're using the stock brake levers with cantilever brakes. Didn't the bike come with v-brakes?


I bought my singlecross used on ebay and it had a mish-mash of parts (although not the short linear pull brakes that I've seen on some other TriCross'). So I went through it and made sure everything matched. I have no idea what an off-the-shelf one weighs though. The v-brakes that come on some of them are the shorty type which work "ok" with regular pull brake levers.



gobes said:


> I'm surprised that the bike is still 19.7 lbs with the upgrades.


Well, those wheels are still pretty heavy (1900 grams F&R - vs 2200 for the stock Alex wheelset). And nothing else there is really crazy light (stem, bars, etc). I have no idea what the stock crank and BB weigh - probably a lot.


----------



## chillindrdude

my part time commuter, part time CX race bike


----------



## g-Bike

That SSWC bike looks great, were you up in Portland for the race?


----------



## lordzanna

Hi from Milan,
Here you can see my "_Bicicletta da Ciclocross_", an Italian Hand Made Frame.

Peace & Beer Zanna


----------



## SS landser

*Singlespeed cyclocross riders group in facebook! Join?!!! =)*

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?v=photos&gid=337181835460


----------



## holy cromoly

*S-Works Tricross*

Sold this last year, but though I'd add it to the thread.

S-Works Tricross setup as SS.


----------



## 93561rider

rmp said:


> another non-stocker.
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/4076213969/" title="DSCF8103 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2700/4076213969_5810b205f6_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSCF8103" /></a>


Another M plate driver. :thumbsup:


----------



## Saddle Up

Nice, how did you like the brakes? Very clean looking.


----------



## lordzanna

Hi, these brakes are very good not only for CX but they are perfect for cyclo-turism and they are economic too.

Ciao

(Sorry for my English)


----------



## lordzanna

lordzanna said:


> Hi, these brakes are very good not only for CX but they are perfect for cyclo-turism and they are economic too.
> 
> Ciao
> 
> (Sorry for my English)


@ Saddle Up Sorry, Thank You for the appreciation

aZ


----------



## rmp

93561rider said:


> Another M plate driver. :thumbsup:


yup.

Guilty as charged.


----------



## Thor

Received Christmas morning from my wife! She doesn't just put up with training and a full fall race schedule, she is encouraging it!

Felt Breed. Stock except I removed the inline brake levers and recabled with red housing.

Thor


----------



## CouchingTiger

Nice! I love my Breed. Need to get some pix of it posted, especially with the new wheelset I added.


----------



## Kram

Are you going to be a brake snob and swap those Tektros out for Pauls? If so, I'll take'em. I'm not proud.


----------



## Thor

I kinda dig the white. They're sexy. I think I'll keep it as is for now. Yeah, I could get a Thompson post for it, but the stock one matches and it's so pretty.

Wheels are another matter. I've got to get some tubies to race on or at least a rear tubie. I can use my front tubie from the Redline.


----------



## bdstorer

Thinking about ordering a custom singlespeed cx bike from Kelly (Knobby X) but have heard bad things about deposits been taken and frames not being delivered.. so looking around for other options for either stock or custom singlespeed cx frames.. Must be steel and vertical or sliding drop-outs preffered. Not a fan of EBBs. Any ideas?


----------



## bikerbrad

*my San Jose...*

here in full race regalia at the NYS CX Championship race...


----------



## alembical

For what it is worth, I got my SS Kelly in the mail last week. It is actually a 1995 frame that I had the seat tube replaced and water bottle bosses installed on. I would suggest calling him and talking to him about his realistic turn around time. My frame definitely took longer than anticipating, but it was also a frame that I was not in a huge hurry to get and had not been riding when I sent it in. I know he had some issues that led to longer than anticipated turn around times, but I am not sure if they have all been resolved and he is up and running at full steam or not now.

I like my bike a lot, but there are also a lot of options out there.

I suggest calling or emailing him and talking to him about your concerns. I expect he will be straight forward with you and if there are super long turn around times right now, let you know or suggest you look somewhere else.

As soon as I get it built back up, I will post some pictures. I am very happy with the results. Now, if I could just figure out what is going on with my Paul brakes, I would be real happy.


----------



## the pope

eh, none of my business


----------



## bdstorer

alembical said:


> For what it is worth, I got my SS Kelly in the mail last week. It is actually a 1995 frame that I had the seat tube replaced and water bottle bosses installed on. I would suggest calling him and talking to him about his realistic turn around time. My frame definitely took longer than anticipating, but it was also a frame that I was not in a huge hurry to get and had not been riding when I sent it in. I know he had some issues that led to longer than anticipated turn around times, but I am not sure if they have all been resolved and he is up and running at full steam or not now.
> 
> I like my bike a lot, but there are also a lot of options out there.
> 
> I suggest calling or emailing him and talking to him about your concerns. I expect he will be straight forward with you and if there are super long turn around times right now, let you know or suggest you look somewhere else.
> 
> As soon as I get it built back up, I will post some pictures. I am very happy with the results. Now, if I could just figure out what is going on with my Paul brakes, I would be real happy.


Just shot him an email to suss out where he is at etc.. Hope this works out as I'm pretty keen.

Can't wait to see the pics of your bike! Ta, Benny.


----------



## alembical

Not sure if this will work or not, but just got the bike built up and am quite happy. Seat and seatpost were just used to hold the bike in the seat, but I have a Thomson and Flite that will go on the bike before riding.


----------



## TedH

bikerbrad said:


> here in full race regalia at the NYS CX Championship race...


I have to say, I always thought deep-section rims on an SS looked really cool. Probably goes back to the first Vanilla Speedvagen photo.


----------



## Reparto

My SS CX


----------



## Dion

CouchingTiger said:


> Here's the current setup. I used it mostly for road with slicks. Have a new Felt on order so this beast is on the block.
> 
> mkr


I'm 90% on my Fantom Cross Uno and I realized the dumb placement of the rear cable tabs. They should've routed the cable on the top.


----------



## knucklesandwich

Reparto said:


> My SS CX



Are you running an ENO hub? And a Rival Crank and BB?

Reason I ask is because I have an Ultegra BB, 105 Crank and ENO hub on my Jake and chainline is good, but I am thinking of moving the SS kit over to my Van Dessel which has a SRAM S300 crank, and would prefer to do it without swapping the crank and BB.

Sweet bike.


----------



## Reparto

It is actually Record hubs and a standard 68mm Sram BB and Rival crankset. TA specialties rampless ring. Chainline is good. I got lucky and my magic gear is 44/18.


----------



## Dion

*I love this bike.*

Since I built this, my MTB's have been hanging, looking sad. 

View attachment 187743


----------



## Dr. Placebo

Dion said:


> Since I built this, my MTB's have been hanging, looking sad.
> 
> View attachment 187743


impressive:thumbsup:


----------



## pedalmunky

*Traitor Crusade*

I'm coveting one of these sooo bad! Love the Columbus steel frame and fork! Check out that internal routing thru the top tube! Someday...

link:http://www.traitorcycles.com/Bikes_CrusadeSS.cfm


----------



## dreww

pedalmunky said:


> I'm coveting one of these sooo bad! Love the Columbus steel frame and fork! Check out that internal routing thru the top tube! Someday...


That is sweet and at 7 bills its a pretty darn good price. I almost picked up a Raleigh Rainier in white for $800 - ooh so sexy but I couldnt justify the cost the total build would have come to...

Got a new Felt Breed for $600 instead, cant wait!


----------



## dreed

pedalmunky said:


> I'm coveting one of these sooo bad! Love the Columbus steel frame and fork! Check out that internal routing thru the top tube! Someday...
> 
> link:http://www.traitorcycles.com/Bikes_CrusadeSS.cfm



What do you guys think for this frame.... all black components, or build it up with all polished silver components?


----------



## Dion

Silver!


----------



## veloreality




----------



## sslos

dreed said:


> What do you guys think for this frame.... all black components, or build it up with all polished silver components?


In blue, I'd say silver as well. But in white? Hmmm, black would be oh so Fellini, but silver would be really classic.
I'd probably go silver either way, personally.

Los


----------



## kerley

Fairly standard Kona Major One. Running Ribmos as it is all fast single track and fire roads where I live so don't need knobbly tires. Don't know if it is the Scandium frame but this is a very comfortable bike off road.


----------



## skyliner1004

Sorry for the shitty pic: Specialized Tricross Singlecross, one of the last ones sold


----------



## veloreality

sweet pedals


----------



## skyliner1004

veloreality said:


> sweet pedals


thanks, you have a problem with them?


----------



## veloreality

skyliner1004 said:


> thanks, you have a problem with them?


no, but you will sooner then later.


----------



## atpjunkie

*if any of you*

Felt Breed (2009) owners are dumping the stock saddle lemme know


----------



## hawss

*It Begins....*


----------



## skyliner1004

veloreality said:


> no, but you will sooner then later.


nope been riding this thing for 5000 miles, when should i expect a problem?
by sooner you mean _________


----------



## veloreality

hell yea!


----------



## SS landser

*Singlespeed cyclocross group in facebook!!!*

Greetz from Finland! Join SSCX group in facebook???!!! Here: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=132270556790536


----------



## veloreality

skyliner1004 said:


> nope been riding this thing for 5000 miles, when should i expect a problem?
> by sooner you mean _________


are those basic plastic pedals or is the photo playing tricks on me?


----------



## law

Mine is going to paint....soon...very soon....

www.cernitzbike.blogspot.com


----------



## law

Sorry the pick was so big. I just linked to the bike on the builder's blog...


----------



## skyliner1004

veloreality said:


> are those basic plastic pedals or is the photo playing tricks on me?


are all your posts this retarded?


----------



## kirbach75

*Milholland Single Speed*

Here is a link to the single speed Greg of Milholland Bicycles built for me. I still havn't built it up properly and am just rolling with a frankenstein mix of parts. Hopefully by August it will have the parts it deserves.

Greg was great to work with and bike fits wonderfully. It's been my commuter and light trail rider. I love it.

http://www.milhollandcycles.com/gallery/


----------



## m_s

No brake mounts on the fork?


----------



## law

The logo is a painted outline showing the brushed steel. There is several layers of clearcoat protecting this area.

All the parts are finds from others or from a totalled bike that my insurance company allowed me to keep. No money came out of my bank account for this build. I received a settlement from insurance from an accident when my last SSCX bike that was smashed on the back of my car last december. Another car slid on an icy road and rear ended me. Thank you insurance because this bike is significantly improved over the last. Bike weighs 16.8 lbs. Frame weighs about 3.7 and the ETT is 57.5cm. The pic was taken before the brake cable was routed and the straddle cable hooked up.


Cernitz bike blog: www.cernitzbike.blogspot.com


----------



## Corndog

Are those hubs Chris Kings? I would murder someone for a set that color  Did you happen to get the wheels from Molly Cameron? She was selling a set of Edge rims laced to those color hubs like a year ago.... when i tried to buy them... they were already sold!


----------



## law

No, the wheels came from a guy that works with Vanilla/Speedvagen. I picked them up for a good price. The wheels are a little porky, but they look and spin oh so nice. I was looking for a wheelset with a bolt on option and these just happened to come up on the OBRA mail list.


----------



## fritZman

*Tricross Singlecross*

Here's my Singlecross. I picked it up a couple of weeks ago, brand new with warranty for only $502 Canadian with taxes.:thumbsup: 

I've made a few changes since, 175mm SRAM courier cranks with GXP BB (noticeably stiffer than the Sugino Messenger with square taper), Easton EA70 bars for a shallower drop, and 90mm Truvative stem for a slightly better fit.

I've also got 29er Bontrager Jones XR 1.8 rear (soon to be on front as well) and Ritchey Zed front for lots of meat on the soft & rough gravel/logging roads I ride. 

Notice the canti brakes now come stock with the bike instead of the mid-Vs. Wide profile in front and medium in rear. 

Overall its a really nice bike - especially for the price. The fork absorbs lots of vibration and the frame is quite stiff and responsive. I also like the fact that the frame can fit wider/Monstercross tires (had 2.0 Stans Ravens mounted previously). Probably my biggest issue is toe overlap which is likely exaggerated from the oversized tires.


----------



## mtsmith

Let's see some more of this one!!



hawss said:


>


What is that frame??


----------



## kerley

Fixie Inc Pure Blood


----------



## jeremyb

No longer own her, but I dont really want to think about that.

link to blog post


----------



## Dion

Did some changes to mine. I actually like it better this way, even though the drops remain on my geared CX.


----------



## pretender

Even though it's a "Motobecane" I like that bike.

If you like riser bars on the SS, why not on the geared?


----------



## Dion

pretender said:


> Even though it's a "Motobecane" I like that bike.
> 
> If you like riser bars on the SS, why not on the geared?


The only thing Motobecane is the frameset, everything else is custom. Ya know, the frame is actually solid - the welds aren't bad and no issues. I think the main complaint about the bikesdirect bikes are regarding warranties. I have 4 MB's - all are fine, but largely due to my ability to wrench 

I like the wide risers on my SS because it gives me more mashing leverage, and with gears the wide 46cm drops provide plenty. I know for certain racing organizations risers and flats have to be cut down to 20 inches wide. 

Eh! I don't race anyway so it's all good


----------



## veloreality




----------



## lizard king

Do you ever have any problems dropping a chain with that chain tensioner? I am thinking of converting my geared bike to SS and would likely have to use a tensioner.


----------



## veloreality

lizard king said:


> Do you ever have any problems dropping a chain with that chain tensioner? I am thinking of converting my geared bike to SS and would likely have to use a tensioner.


no issues with chain drop. and i ride it on all the mtb trails and trat it like a mtb.


----------



## lizard king

Sorry to bother again, but what brad of tensioner is that?


----------



## Britishbane

Looks to be Paul's: http://www.paulcomp.com/melvin.html


----------



## veloreality

tensioner is actually a origin 8. super cheesey and alot of cheap companys have re branded it. 
i dont care for tensioners at all but im waiting for pay day so i can order up a forward components ebb. 
https://forwardcomponents.blogspot.com/


----------



## 2silent

hard to see details- bb7 front brake, shorty 6 rear, center lock disc dt240 hubs (from bontrager rxl) on ambrosion crono tubulars, 17t tomicog on rear disc mount just in case (I race gravel on this too).

will have knobbier vittorias for cx


----------



## nspace

Britishbane said:


> Looks to be Paul's: http://www.paulcomp.com/melvin.html


It looks like anything BUT a Paul tensioner, looks more like the more generic spring-loaded ones lots of people are offering (nashbar, misfit psycles, etc).


----------



## *Dude*

*This is one NICE bike*



bikerbrad said:



> here in full race regalia at the NYS CX Championship race...


I like this bike.... How are the Zipp wheels holding up?


----------



## padelsbach

Getting ready for the season here in Norcal.










Featuring the eccentric BB30 adapter designed by my friend Jimbo.


----------



## hawss

padelsbach said:


> Getting ready for the season here in Norcal.


Looks great.

What brake levers are those?


----------



## knucklesandwich

That Cannondale is sweet. I will trade you my ENO'd Van Dessel for it.


----------



## tamjam

padelsbach said:


> Getting ready for the season here in Norcal.


That is a sweet rig. Will I see it at the BASP races? 

I want to know more about that BB30 adapter...does it allow most any frame to be run SS??


----------



## eric_syd

Padelsbach,
What bars are these on your Cannondale ?
Reach ? Drop ?
Thanks
Eric


----------



## nspace

hawss said:


> Looks great.
> 
> What brake levers are those?


They look like Sram S900's.

- - -

Sweet Canondale! That BB30 adapter looks awesome. The design is similar to the Niner Bio-Centric EBB's. Any slipping?


----------



## CouchingTiger

Is your buddy planning to sell the BB30->EBB conversion kit? It looks pretty spiffy.


----------



## padelsbach

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll try to address the questions ....



hawss said:


> Looks great.
> 
> What brake levers are those?


They are the Sram S900 singlespeed levers.



tamjam said:


> That is a sweet rig. Will I see it at the BASP races?
> 
> I want to know more about that BB30 adapter...does it allow most any frame to be run SS??


I plan to do the BASP SSB category, should be fun, and hard. 

The EBB30 adapter is for frames with a BB30 shell, like Cannondale, Specialized and a few others. This adapter is actually the second generation and the first generation was raced by a handful of people in the BASP and SacCx series. The adapter is made for Shimano road cranks, but I have a Chris King spindle adapter on this Sram crank to make it work. 

More info is here: http://teambeer.info/?page_id=406



eric_syd said:


> Padelsbach,
> What bars are these on your Cannondale ?
> Reach ? Drop ?
> Thanks
> Eric


Those are 3T Ergosum Pro. Not super light, but the shape is perfect! I actually chopped about 2cm from the ends of the bars. Details here: http://www.thenew3t.com/details.aspx?i=road&t=Dropbars&p=ergosum&d=PRO



nspace said:


> Sweet Canondale! That BB30 adapter looks awesome. The design is similar to the Niner Bio-Centric EBB's. Any slipping?


Thanks! The design is very similar to the Niner setup. No slipping for me personally, and I don't know of any reports of it either. But it has been known to squeak a bit. 



CouchingTiger said:


> Is your buddy planning to sell the BB30->EBB conversion kit? It looks pretty spiffy.


Yes, contact Jim here: http://teambeer.info/?page_id=406


----------



## hawss




----------



## totally_fixxated

*sscx*

nice.

where are the tires for the dirt?


----------



## hawss

totally_fixxated said:


> nice.
> 
> where are the tires for the dirt?


I need a bit more time on the fixed hub (my first) before I get it dirty. I've got a freewheel on standby though!


----------



## nspace

Sweet build! I hope its a matching WI freewheel


----------



## grnbkr

*One of the most fun bikes i've ever ridden!*

Here is my thirteen pound, mountain bike trail, and cross race destroying machine! 
I've been spending probably a few too many hours playing on this on mountain bike trails instead of training for actual bike racing, but hopefully it will pay off come cross season this year!

If you are wondering how to build a 13lb bike, here's the spec
Spooky supertouch frame
King headset
Edge cross fork
Paul neo retro brakes
Thompson x2 stem (100mm) (drilled for brake cable)
Deda newton shallow handlebars (44cm)
Tektro brake levers
Cinelli bar tape
Thomson elite seatpost
Selle Italia SLR saddle
Notubes race 29 rims (drilled 28 hole)
Dt revo spokes
Ultegra Hubs
Notubes Raven tires
XT octalink cranks (175mm arms)
Shimano octalink bb
Shimano pedals
E*13 guidering 37t (will go to a 38 for racing)
Shimano ss cog 18t (will drop to a 16 for racing)
Ultegra skewers 
Custom garage made tensioner inspired by zipp!














































Thanks for looking!
Matt


----------



## Corndog

Sweet looking SS, Spooky frames are excellent. But I'm calling total BS on the 13lbs.


----------



## T-mu

*No sure this qualifies..*

Here's my Singular Peregrine SS. Sorry for the bad cell phone pic.


----------



## nspace

Nice spooky. Do you have any closeups of your Thomson X2 mod for the cable routing?


----------



## Corndog

T-mu said:


> Here's my Singular Peregrine SS. Sorry for the bad cell phone pic.



Those Singulars are HOT. I'd buy two right now if they were canti.


----------



## T-mu

Corndog said:


> Those Singulars are HOT. I'd buy two right now if they were canti.


Have you seen the Kite prototype? That bike looks awesome, Too bad the production got delayed and it won't make it to the market in time for this season. Here's some photos.
http://www.singularcycles.com/projects.html


----------



## Corndog

Yep... been looking at that since last year


----------



## nspace

Reposting a few picks of my SSCX bike after some upgrades.

New Paul Neo Retro brakes (high polish version:








I should have made this upgrade from the start instead of wasting my money on the TRP Euro-X.

New SRAM S500 levers:









Complete bike (I will put on a Fizik Arione before the season starts):


----------



## one_speed

Looks sharp, some really nice touches on that bike. A custom steel stem would be a great addition as well.


----------



## nspace

one_speed said:


> Looks sharp, some really nice touches on that bike. A custom steel stem would be a great addition as well.


Thanks!

A custom steel stem would definitely be a nice addition. If I did that I'd love to routing the cable for the front cantilever through it with a build in noodle or something. When I bought this bike, right out of the box, the rocket scientists at the shop cut the steertube way short, with just enough room for the stock stem.

I never noticed at first but when I overhauled the bike to have brakeposts, internal cable routing, and a new paint job, and added the Thomson stem, I realized the steerer was too shore for a traditional hanger.

Anyways, the setup right now is lighter than a normal hanger and works well. Custom stem would be nice though


----------



## veloreality

droool


----------



## grnbkr

*thompson stem mod*

<a href="https://s326.photobucket.com/albums/k413/Greenmatt5/ss%20cross%20bike/?action=view&current=thompsonstem.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k413/Greenmatt5/ss%20cross%20bike/thompsonstem.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

When doing the drilling in the stem you have to be really careful, take your time... (I was on the phone with them for a while before making my holes, they sent me a pdf with the instructions but i lost it :mad2: )

Drill the top hole first, make sure it is straight, lined up properly, etc. After drilling the hole de-burr making sure there is no excess material, and the inside is smooth.
After drilling the top hole, insert the cable elbow to check fit. It should be snug, and you shouldn't be able to spin it freely.
After checking the fit of the cable elbow tie a string from the cable hanger on your brake to the top cable to line up the bottom hole. You don't want the cable to rub on the inside of the hole when you brake. (It will add friction and create a stress riser) Use a bit just big enough for the cable to go through but not so small that it restricts movement. 

After drilling the holes thread the cable through, attach the brake, and RIDE!!

I personally wouldn't recommend doing this to any other stem but a thomson, or a 3t (I think they actually have a mark on where to drill), and obviously don't do this on a carbon stem. 

Remember be careful, take your time, and as your father always said...measure twice....cut once!

Matt


----------



## coachjon

hawss said:


>


dang...how tall are you?! those wheels look little on that frame.


----------



## hawss

coachjon said:


> dang...how tall are you?! those wheels look little on that frame.


Not that tall really...6'1" but it's mostly in the legs.

I bought the frame (57) based on the measurements and it def came out big...one size smaller probably would have been better.

It's a pretty good fit in terms of the ST/TT but the standover is ... um ... intimate.


----------



## thomaskrap

All City Nature Boy

Stans 340's to Paul Word hubs strung with DT Revolutions. Hutchinson Bull Dog tubeless setup. 

DA7800 cranks with a White Indy backend. 

Sram Ultimates, FSA Wing Pro


----------



## nspace

thomaskrap said:


> All City Nature Boy
> 
> Stans 340's to Paul Word hubs strung with DT Revolutions. Hutchinson Bull Dog tubeless setup.
> 
> DA7800 cranks with a White Indy backend.
> 
> Sram Ultimates, FSA Wing Pro


Awesome setup! I like the wheelset/tubeless configuration too. What gear ratio are you running.

Nice bike!


----------



## thomaskrap

Running a 39x18 as of now. My plan is to get a White Indy Dos Eno geared at 17/19 to have the 'full' spectrum of needs with only two nice freewheels :thumbsup:


----------



## jdeane4

thomaskrap said:


> All City Nature Boy
> 
> Stans 340's to Paul Word hubs strung with DT Revolutions. Hutchinson Bull Dog tubeless setup.
> 
> DA7800 cranks with a White Indy backend.
> 
> Sram Ultimates, FSA Wing Pro


Just curious, what's the weight of your bike? I'm really interested in the Nature Boy frame to use for my next build. Looks good!


----------



## mattmor

thomaskrap said:


> [
> All City Nature Boy
> 
> Stans 340's to Paul Word hubs strung with DT Revolutions. Hutchinson Bull Dog tubeless setup.
> 
> DA7800 cranks with a White Indy backend.
> 
> Sram Ultimates, FSA Wing Pro


A few questions regarding fit - what size is that, what size are your other/past bikes and how tall are you? 

I'm also curious of the weight? Thanks!

-matt


----------



## MarvinK

SSkinny said:


> here is a sweet ride that hopefully will be out in a few months, the singular kite...
> 
> <img src=https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2612/3953524356_ef518afd2b_o.jpg>


That is a sweet bike... any guess what the frame will cost? What does it take to become a US dealer?


----------



## bouldersscx

*felt breed 57*

View attachment 210431


View attachment 210432


View attachment 210433


View attachment 210434


----------



## BadBoyNY

T-mu said:


> Here's my Singular Peregrine SS. Sorry for the bad cell phone pic.


You think that's a bad picture:thumbsup: , !! ..gorgeous bike , the color is amazing. What are the bars .


----------



## misterdangerpants

not a *real* cyclocross bike, but I'll be racing it in a few races this fall....

View attachment 210468


----------



## gobes

misterdangerpants said:


> not a *real* cyclocross bike, but I'll be racing it in a few races this fall....


What's not "real" about it? Let's see the rest.


----------



## BadBoyNY

gobes said:


> What's not "real" about it? Let's see the rest.


Is it a Jones?


----------



## hawss

misterdangerpants said:


> not a *real* cyclocross bike, but I'll be racing it in a few races this fall....


How is that axle threaded?


----------



## veloreality




----------



## one_speed

gobes said:


> What's not "real" about it? Let's see the rest.


Agreed! Looks like a 650B mtb, and a very nice one at that!


----------



## misterdangerpants

BadBoyNY said:


> Is it a Jones?


Nope. It's an Igleheart 953 650B.



hawss said:


> How is that axle threaded?


It isn't. It's a regular quick release held on with some "vintage" Nuke Proof Twist Tight Skewers.



gobes said:


> What's not "real" about it? Let's see the rest.





one_speed said:


> Agreed! Looks like a 650B mtb, and a very nice one at that!


Good eye! Yup, it's a mountain bike, but I plan to do a few CX races this season on it. It's only 2 weeks old and since these photos, I swapped out the Formula R1s for Avid BB7s (with Paul Components Compact Love Levers) because they're *much* easier to adjust.

View attachment 210549


View attachment 210550


View attachment 210551


View attachment 210552


View attachment 210553


View attachment 210554


View attachment 210555


----------



## roadcx

My conversion... (BTW, I have put the other spring it to pull it up for better wrapping)









ca. 1998 Cannondale XS800


----------



## rmp

edit: already answered.....


----------



## vwvoodoo

*Ridley X-Night Belt Drive*

Hello everyone. Here's my Ridley 2011 X-Night with custom paint and belt drive. 
It's not entirely finished - still waiting on my tubies and rear brake - but it's ready to race. 

The belt-drive was accomplished with a Team Beer BB30 Eccentric and I'm running a 50/22 combo (essentially a 58inch gear). I had to space the chainring quite a bit to avoid the chainstay, so I hope my DH steel chainring bolts will hold...

Overall weight as it sits is 15lb 12oz. Everything is nice, but nothing is weight-weenie.

Sorry for the crappy phone pics - I'll try to get some better glamour shots in the wild this weekend...

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qMkiKKQweKZ_gYHDEJ0eio8hxAUvGGX8iPdvbcmXfbc?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_T4WY0CeEs4E/TIpfnIGnGbI/AAAAAAAAI_U/xUEnr0IRhrI/s800/IMAG0284.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/jgoff04/BikePics?authkey=Gv1sRgCKP0md_Bv7HyNQ&feat=embedwebsite">Bike pics</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/paPQGHblA1yLsy2AVJr7Io8hxAUvGGX8iPdvbcmXfbc?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_T4WY0CeEs4E/TIpfalbeyxI/AAAAAAAAI_M/yxW24xx_jJE/s800/IMAG0287.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/jgoff04/BikePics?authkey=Gv1sRgCKP0md_Bv7HyNQ&feat=embedwebsite">Bike pics</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pwwReluQh9iKBPiaE2bbiI8hxAUvGGX8iPdvbcmXfbc?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_T4WY0CeEs4E/TIpfNSPaP1I/AAAAAAAAI_E/NKFzRfhUK4c/s800/IMAG0288.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/jgoff04/BikePics?authkey=Gv1sRgCKP0md_Bv7HyNQ&feat=embedwebsite">Bike pics</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KDuPWpxUnjSoqVcp5m5lmI8hxAUvGGX8iPdvbcmXfbc?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_T4WY0CeEs4E/TIpeYwI96jI/AAAAAAAAI-c/Uww8YxTXtKE/s800/IMAG0290.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/jgoff04/BikePics?authkey=Gv1sRgCKP0md_Bv7HyNQ&feat=embedwebsite">Bike pics</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## MarvinK

How well do you think the belt will handle mud? One of my friends is looking into using her belt drive, but we were worried about that aspect...


----------



## vwvoodoo

First race on Sunday... should have a little mud. 

According to Gates, it should just push mud through the chainring/cog holes. Sticky/muddy rocks may be the only issue I can see... 

We'll see.


----------



## OnTheRivet

vwvoodoo said:


> I had to space the chainring quite a bit to avoid the chainstay, so I hope my DH steel chainring bolts will hold...


I'd be more concerned with the magnified load placed on the crank spider from levering the ring out so much....carbon spiders aren't known for their durability.


----------



## jeffxxxwhiteford

Christened my SS rig

Specialized Tricross SS frame
Replaced basically eveything else, nothing too special.

Rides pretty good, good fun


----------



## adimiro

misterdangerpants
said:


> Nope. It's an Igleheart 953 650B.



Impeccable taste (as always)...a true joy to see your classy, one-of-a kind rides.


----------



## tamjam

*Yeti Arc-X*

Using the Forward Components eccentric to tension the chain. First practice session on it this Sunday.


----------



## lane

This is my commuter, trainer, chariot hauler, winter bike. Affordable, burly, and versitile.


----------



## rmp

That Yeti is HOT. Very nice.


----------



## SaddleBags

tamjam said:


> Using the Forward Components eccentric to tension the chain. First practice session on it this Sunday.


Post a review of the FF EBB on the bike after a few rides. I've read good reviews from the MTB crowd but haven't seen too many from the cross scene.


----------



## knucklesandwich

Geared last year, first race with SS today


----------



## Saddle Up

Heading into our third Canadian winter together.


----------



## CouchingTiger

I know that it's a stretch but anyone happen to have a spare EBB30 adapter they want to sell? Looks like Team Beer don't have any and I can't seem to get ahold of them to find out when they will actually have them. I'd like to convert my Cannondale over.


----------



## enr1co

Looking forward to receiving this one next week. 

Last year, picked up a FS mtb for off road but find myself riding/climbing mostly fire roads. 

Thinks this one is going to be more fun for my purposes :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffxxxwhiteford

New fork day. Looks soooooooo much better than the standard, butt ugly Tricross fork


----------



## yeti_cx

Yeah that Yeti is nice. I would take the two little screws out of the hanger, take it off then find some tiny little locknuts or loctite and put the screws back in. It would make the loopstays look super clean.


----------



## vortechcoupe

*Pair of belt drives*

The red one belongs to a friend of mine and the orange one is mine. The new style drop outs are SO nice compared to the track end style on the red one. Don't have to mess with belt tension when removing and replacing the rear wheel, it just pops into the notch in both drop outs.


----------



## tamjam

yeti_cx said:


> Yeah that Yeti is nice. I would take the two little screws out of the hanger, take it off then find some tiny little locknuts or loctite and put the screws back in. It would make the loopstays look super clean.


I'd like to remove the entire hanger but without it there isn't enough material left behind the dropout for the skewer nut to clamp onto. Now if I could find a hangerless dropout like Jeff Jones gives out with his frames, I'd be all set.


----------



## gospastic

This is my former Roger. Already miss it.


----------



## Moozh

What gear ratios (ring/cog) are typical for SS CX bikes? 

What about these setups here with the gates carbon belt drives, what ring/cog/belt combos are you guys using. I'm hoping to build a SS bike for fall/winter riding soon and am considering the belt drive.


----------



## kmmcgrew

What fork is this?


----------



## kmmcgrew

What fork is this?





jeffxxxwhiteford said:


> New fork day. Looks soooooooo much better than the standard, butt ugly Tricross fork


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker

Salsa Selma CX mode:


----------



## vortechcoupe

Moozh said:


> What gear ratios (ring/cog) are typical for SS CX bikes?
> 
> What about these setups here with the gates carbon belt drives, what ring/cog/belt combos are you guys using. I'm hoping to build a SS bike for fall/winter riding soon and am considering the belt drive.


My belt drive has a 50 front ring and a 24 rear cog. Might be a little to easy of a gear but i'll see how it goes. Haven't raced it yet. The guy with the ridley belt drive is running a 50/22 I think.


----------



## sslos

thomaskrap said:


> All City Nature Boy
> 
> Stans 340's to Paul Word hubs strung with DT Revolutions. Hutchinson Bull Dog tubeless setup.
> 
> DA7800 cranks with a White Indy backend.
> 
> Sram Ultimates, FSA Wing Pro


Strangely fixated on this frameset. Well played, sir.
Would also love to know, if you know, what the frame weight is.

Los


----------



## santosjep

*Cross Force*

I converted mine to a SSCX. Honestly, I was a bit skeptical with the conversion kit but it held pretty well. 

Joe


----------



## MarvinK

There are some really high caliber SSCX racers in our area.. I think one runs 38x16, the other 42x17. My son is a beginning junior and runs 39x18. 

I wouldn't run much higher gear than 42x17 if you're actually racing cross.


----------



## fontmoss

hey guys just to say I made this group a while back http://www.flickr.com/groups/sscyclocross/

it's crying out for this lot to go up.....


----------



## Bushwacka

no pictures of mine just sitting there but I have decent of it but I am riding it.










54cm Tricross stock except
FSA 100mm 31.6 stem
FSA Omega Compact drop bar - super nice shallow drops that are way easier to ride from the drops in
cheapo square taper 175mm cranks. I hate 172.5 cranks as they just a feel like a chore to turn over at low RPMs.
Cane Creek Liner Pull lever
Hutchison tires set up ghettotubeless

gearing 

Cross 40/18 seems good most of the time. but I have the option of 38 and 42 front rings along with 17 freewheel.

I also run singletrack on it with a 34/18


----------



## HELLBELLY

*Deathryder CX 2.0*

*

























This an Origin-8 CX 700 that I ground all of the extraneous crap off of and had it re-powder-coated and readied for battle. It is a battering ram of a bike, but performed perfectly for me. 

Stats:

Origin-8 CX 700 frame and fork; 4130 Steel
Ultegra Cranks
38 X 16 gearing
WTB mountain drop bars
Avid BB7 disc brakes
WTB Speed Disc wheels with Formula hubs
Time ATAC pedals 
WTB Pure V saddle
Titec El Norte Stem...Freeride leftover! 
Raceface Deus seatpost
Chris King headset
Custom headbadge I made and had cast from partial denture scraps

It is too much fun...This Sunday is Richmond and then Granogue next week!* :devil:


----------



## the pope

Lighten up, Francis. Lose the decal on the chainstay.


----------



## HELLBELLY

the pope said:


> Lighten up, Francis. Lose the decal on the chainstay.


*Now why would I do that when it elicits witless commentary such as yours? "Stripes" was a great movie though.*


----------



## kannas

The Vulture on the first page sure is eye candy.

My three projects. 
Waterloo made Trek 700c convert
Going to minimally machine the dropouts on the Orbea to obtain tension.
Raced GW, won a spot SSCX challenge a few years back.


----------



## Henri65

*Singular Kite*

Sam and Marty from Singular are nice enough to let me try my hand at cross aboard this little gem.










Sam sent me some super light cantis but I'd have to steal levers from another bike for them, so I went with v-brakes. 
The wheels are Mavic GL 330s laced to a Record hub up front and a Miche hub in the rear with DT Revolutions and brass nipples.
Somewhat serendipitous that the pink and yellow on the rims match the pink of my pedals and the frame's decals, and the yellow of the tires logos (not that you can see any of that in my camera phone picture).


----------



## MarvinK

the pope said:


> Lighten up, Francis. Lose the decal on the chainstay.


I agree... frankly, I think the SSCX would have more credibility if it wasn't for some of the fringe feeling like they have to be offensive in order to be cool.


----------



## tommyrod74

HELLBELLY said:


> *Now why would I do that when it gets me the attention I so desperately need and crave?*


Fixed it for you


----------



## PunkOi

is this steel fork ?


----------



## Henri65

PunkOi said:


> is this steel fork ?


No, it's carbon. Not exactly light weight at 700 grams, but it rides nice.


----------



## rmp

Henri65 said:


> No, it's carbon. Not exactly light weight at 700 grams, but it rides nice.


Both my EC70x (from my SingleCross) and Kona Jake the Snake carbon w/alu steerer forks (from my wife's geared 54cm Jake) are in that ballpark as well. 

In fact, the Kona fork hit the scales at 710 grams (with crown race, star nut, and as cut by the factory) last night. Just cuz I was curious.

rmp


----------



## PunkOi

is it offer with steel fork ?


----------



## Henri65

PunkOi said:


> is it offer with steel fork ?


I guess that is TBD; this is a pre-production frame. 
In order to keep up with their current production models Singular put the Kite on the back burner and will release it in time for the 2011 cross season.
Also to be determined is if it will be disc or canti when it goes into production. Word is it won't be both.


----------



## misterdangerpants

I've been wanting to build a monster cross bike for awhile so I thought I'd convert my 953 650B SS to such a creature over the winter.  

View attachment 213439


----------



## coachjon

misterdangerpants said:


> I've been wanting to build a monster cross bike for awhile so I thought I'd convert my 953 650B SS to such a creature over the winter.
> 
> View attachment 213439


LOVE!

i know it is monster cross but can you get 650b legal cross tires for that too?


----------



## veloreality

coachjon said:


> LOVE!
> 
> i know it is monster cross but can you get 650b legal cross tires for that too?


no unfortunatly, unless you use old style beac chruiser tires, they might measure under 33. they would be no good for mud though.
and danger pants, once again i love your bike. always looking good!


----------



## williamf777

X post with the 2010/2011 bike photos





































Race Wheels: All City Hubs with "88mm Super China Carbon Tubulars"


----------



## rmp

coachjon said:


> LOVE!
> 
> i know it is monster cross but can you get 650b legal cross tires for that too?


This is the closest to a cross tire I've seen, but still a "43"

http://www.rawlandcycles.blogspot.com/

and

http://www.rawlandcycles.com/store/index.php?strWebAction=item_detail&intItemID=3955


----------



## tamjam

SaddleBags said:


> Post a review of the FF EBB on the bike after a few rides. I've read good reviews from the MTB crowd but haven't seen too many from the cross scene.


Two practice sessions and one race on it thus far. So far so good. My chain developed some slack after the 2nd practice session, but I am pretty sure that was due to a new chain stretching rather than any slippage of the FF EBB. Readjusting it was a piece of cake and it held fine during my race on Saturday. 

At $150 it's not a cheap device, but it does its job well and is allowing me to ride this Yeti which I love as a SS.


----------



## palu

Bringing this back up. Anyone know of a good aluminum-framed SSCX? Looking at the Felt Breed, but don't know of any others.


----------



## 88 rex

Salsa Chili Con Crosso


----------



## hawss

Bianchi Roger if you can find one and don't mind disc brakes.


----------



## EvilScience

palu said:


> Bringing this back up. Anyone know of a good aluminum-framed SSCX? Looking at the Felt Breed, but don't know of any others.


There may still be some NOS Kona Major One's from '09 and '10 to be had out there for a decent price. I absolutely love racing mine!


----------



## palu

Thanks for all of the suggestions. Will check out those bikes. 



EvilScience said:


> There may still be some NOS Kona Major One's from '09 and '10 to be had out there for a decent price. I absolutely love racing mine!


I just got outbid on eBay on a '10 NOS. Been calling every Kona dealer around me with no luck. I'll have to start calling some of the out of state dealers. 

If anyone comes across a 54cm Major One at their shop, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## gpsser

palu said:


> Bringing this back up. Anyone know of a good aluminum-framed SSCX? Looking at the Felt Breed, but don't know of any others.


using a 2011 hot pink crux, sure it has a tensioner on it, but i like the way it rides. that and its F*ng obnoxious


----------



## Gripped

gpsser said:


> using a 2011 hot pink crux, sure it has a tensioner on it, but i like the way it rides. that and its F*ng obnoxious


Does that have BB30? (Or BBOS which is the same thing)

If so, you can get a problem solvers EBB insert for that instead of the tensioner.


----------



## protijy

Geekhouse 

Deep-Vs for pits and training
Major tom's on Tune hubs for racing


----------



## protijy

Geekhouse

Deep-V's for training/Pits (and races that are covered in goat heads)
Major Tom's on Tune Hubs for Races


----------



## Will Be Was

One of Fantom Cross Team


----------



## kerley

Guessing you don't know what SSCX is?


----------



## kerley

palu said:


> Bringing this back up. Anyone know of a good aluminum-framed SSCX? Looking at the Felt Breed, but don't know of any others.


Kona Major One. Very nice Scandium frame (although no longer produced)

Here is mine;


----------



## Buckhead

I have a Breed and love it. I wasn't feeling good enough to race today, but cannot wait for next week.


----------



## scrub




----------



## EricEPark

nice bike man


----------



## Streetking

My ultimate bike......


----------



## Pedalhead

The Redline Conquest Pro SS is another available as a frameset. 
REDLINE BICYCLES › CYCLOCROSS › 2012 CONQUEST PRO SS FRAME


----------



## Pablo

Streetking said:


> My ultimate bike......


Oooo. More pictures and words please.


----------



## ciber68

here I am with my Bellavista La Crus in singlespeed version.


----------



## slyparkrunning

:thumbsup:


----------



## Digger90

Some beautiful bikes there....


----------



## rob1035

My San Jose as it currently sits:










In action in its previous iteneration with heavy @$$ disc wheels


----------



## PedalDriven

All sweet bikes!! Keep the pics coming. Got to continue drooling.

-Cheers.


----------



## helios




----------



## Sheepo

Im the one in pink/yellow/blue


----------



## ackie

There are some sick bikes here. i must get me a cross rig. I love the look of the Santa Cruz Stigmata.
Do they still make them?


----------



## dankilling

ackie said:


> There are some sick bikes here. i must get me a cross rig. I love the look of the Santa Cruz Stigmata.
> Do they still make them?


Nope. SC ended production on them, but there are still a handful out there at shops ready to be purchased. Contact SC directly- they should be able to tell you where to look.


----------



## dankilling

Got mine all built up- Traitor Cycles Crusade SS. Shakedown this weekend!


----------



## m_s

Sick.


----------



## sslos

Here's my Nature Boy:

Los


----------



## m_s

I have a perfectly fine steel SS cross bike, but I want a nature boy every time I see one. I think it;s the paint job. I guess I've bought bikes for worse reasons (thinking they'll make me faster).


----------



## sslos

m_s said:


> I have a perfectly fine steel SS cross bike, but I want a nature boy every time I see one. I think it;s the paint job. I guess I've bought bikes for worse reasons (thinking they'll make me faster).


Alright, well then here's another couple of shots. 

Los


----------



## MarvinK

Almost looks like you're running skinny 29er tires (1.8 or so?) on that Nature Boy. What size fits?


----------



## sslos

MarvinK said:


> Almost looks like you're running skinny 29er tires (1.8 or so?) on that Nature Boy. What size fits?


Those are actually 38mm Bontrager LT-3s on Bontrager Mustangs. The tires are kind of a hybrid/light trail tread pattern.
I haven't measured out the actual widths on these, but I will.
I think a 42mm without super aggressive side knobs would work, unless you need a lot of mud clearance. I have a 42mm Ritchey I'll try sometime this week and post pics.

Los


----------



## minneso

cross-post from the Merckx sub forum. MXL Leader running 42x18 with 32c tires


----------



## sslos

sslos said:


> Those are actually 38mm Bontrager LT-3s on Bontrager Mustangs. The tires are kind of a hybrid/light trail tread pattern.
> I haven't measured out the actual widths on these, but I will.
> I think a 42mm without super aggressive side knobs would work, unless you need a lot of mud clearance. I have a 42mm Ritchey I'll try sometime this week and post pics.
> 
> Los


Alright, the 42mm Ritchey fits in the back, but I don't recommend it. With the axle set 1/3 of the way back, there's only about 3-4mm of clearance between the tire and chainstays on each side.
Up front, it fits with plenty of room (6-7mm,) but you'd have to deflate the tire to get it past the pads.

Los


----------



## Swerny

Picked up a brand new 2010 Kona Major One yesterday form my LBS.


----------



## dankilling

More proper than the shots in my living room.


----------



## wongjonsilver

Nice stick =)


----------



## dankilling

wongjonsilver said:


> Nice stick =)


That's what she said!


----------



## ooklathemok

My Breed,

View attachment 274930


----------



## xjbaylor

ooklathemok said:


> My Breed,


Thanks for dredging this thread up, I have never seen the pics above of the Crusade! Your Breed looks great as well, I love the colors on those things.

Here is my Traitor, while we are on the subject...


----------



## bouldersscx

View attachment 274963


----------



## peeguu

i see so many nice digs...


----------



## egbertopedro

Good!


----------



## rob1035

What frame is that, bouldersscx?


----------



## krisdrum

rob1035 said:


> What frame is that, bouldersscx?


That is the Raleigh SSCX I believe.


----------



## igordrago

vwvoodoo said:


> Hello everyone. Here's my Ridley 2011 X-Night with custom paint and belt drive.
> It's not entirely finished - still waiting on my tubies and rear brake - but it's ready to race.
> 
> The belt-drive was accomplished with a Team Beer BB30 Eccentric and I'm running a 50/22 combo (essentially a 58inch gear). I had to space the chainring quite a bit to avoid the chainstay, so I hope my DH steel chainring bolts will hold...
> 
> Overall weight as it sits is 15lb 12oz. Everything is nice, but nothing is weight-weenie.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy phone pics - I'll try to get some better glamour shots in the wild this weekend...
> 
> 
> [URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qMkiKKQweKZ_gYHDEJ0eio8hxAUvGGX8iPdvbcmXfbc?feat=embedwebsite"]
> 
> <tbody>
> From Bike pics
> 
> </tbody>[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/paPQGHblA1yLsy2AVJr7Io8hxAUvGGX8iPdvbcmXfbc?feat=embedwebsite"]
> 
> <tbody>
> From Bike pics
> 
> </tbody>[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pwwReluQh9iKBPiaE2bbiI8hxAUvGGX8iPdvbcmXfbc?feat=embedwebsite"]
> 
> <tbody>
> From Bike pics
> 
> </tbody>[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KDuPWpxUnjSoqVcp5m5lmI8hxAUvGGX8iPdvbcmXfbc?feat=embedwebsite"]
> 
> <tbody>
> From Bike pics
> 
> </tbody>[/URL]



This is exactly what I am trying to build with a very similar frame! Dod you had problems with creaks from the BB?


----------



## Something Clever...

Moots psychlo x rsl ss


----------



## sslos

Wow...I guess it's time to dig up this ol' thread!
So it's been a while since I've posted on this thread. About 5 weeks ago, I was commuting home from the bike shop on my All-City Nature Boy Zona and was involved in a hit and run. Face and frame were both destroyed. I'll refrain from posting pics of my face, but here's my beloved NB-
So after a 4 hour facial reconstruction surgery, then a couple weeks later a 2 hour bone graft to rebuild my maxilla, I was still saddened about my bike.
Well, my teammate and a friend from a shop I used to work for got together, and decided to build a replacement. They had help from the rest of the team, and lots of other racers in the Boise cycling community.
Here she is-
I'm still stunned by the incredible people here in Boise, my friends at George's Cycles, and by my Donger Mfg. teammates.

Los


----------



## shavelegsnotbeards

Steelman Eurocross, third (and last) owner.

First season racing single speed, and I don't know if I'll go back to gears. I raced Easton EX70 tubulars all season, and save these Velocity A23/Ultegra wheels for the singletrack around Santa Cruz.

Stoked to take this up to SSCXWCXPDX in a few days!


----------



## kittens&cobras

Nice...You got some good friends in Boise!


----------

